# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی راجب میکروبیولوژی میدونه؟

## Mojgan*M

سلام کسی راجب میکروبیولوژی میدونه؟
تا چقدر میگیرن؟ خود رشتش چجوریه توضیح بدین هرچی میدونین لطفا: )
توکانون ک چیزی ندیدم
مرسی

----------


## javad12

سلام این جا رو مطالعه کنید konkur.in/1443/1443.html

----------


## Mojgan*M

> سلام این جا رو مطالعه کنید konkur.in/1443/1443.html


سلام مرسی از جوابتون خوندم ولی چیزی از رتبه لازم نگفته بود
چرا بیوتکنولوژی رو با میکوربیولوژی با هم اورده؟

----------


## javad12

> سلام مرسی از جوابتون خوندم ولی چیزی از رتبه لازم نگفته بود
> چرا بیوتکنولوژی رو با میکوربیولوژی با هم اورده؟


واقعیتش بنده زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی این قسمت متنو توجه کنید: میکروبیولوژی یا زیست شناسی سلولی  مولکولی
گاه می شنویم که از رشته میکروبیولوژی با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یاد می شود برای مثال در بعضی از قسمتهای دفترچه های آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این رشته با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یاد شده است و به همین دلیل تعدادی از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری تصور می کنند که رشته میکروبیولوژی همان رشته علوم سلولی مولکولی است و در نتیجه هنگام انتخاب رشته با مشکلاتی روبرو می شوند.
راستی توی سایت کانون در مورد زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی رتبه و جزئیات لازمو گفته..

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط javad12


واقعیتش بنده زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی این قسمت متنو توجه کنید: میکروبیولوژی یا زیست شناسی سلولی  مولکولی
گاه می شنویم که از رشته میکروبیولوژی با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یاد می شود برای مثال در بعضی از قسمتهای دفترچه های آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از این رشته با عنوان زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی یاد شده است و به همین دلیل تعدادی از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری تصور می کنند که رشته میکروبیولوژی همان رشته علوم سلولی مولکولی است و در نتیجه هنگام انتخاب رشته با مشکلاتی روبرو می شوند.
درضمن توی سایت کانون در مورد زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی رتبه و جزئیات لازمو گفته..


والا به ما گفتن زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی همون ژنتیکه 
چ بگم از این اسمای مضخرف*

----------


## Mojgan*M

> *
> والا به ما گفتن زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی همون ژنتیکه 
> چ بگم از این اسمای مضخرف*


اینم میگن ولی زیست همون ژنتیک نیست -_-
جدان اصن قبلا دفترچه ها رو میدیدم جدا بودن الان دنبالش نگشتم تو دفترچه  ولی جزو شاخه زیست حساب میشن هم ژنتیک هم میکروبیو

----------


## javad12

> *
> والا به ما گفتن زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی همون ژنتیکه 
> چ بگم از این اسمای مضخرف*


متنو بخون داداش ژنتیک هم توی پرانتز گفته واسش ..

----------

